# 30 tank cycle



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have a 30 gal that is cycling I have 6 fish in it now but I had about 18 all feeders and it is cloudy .If I let it go will it clear up on it's own?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

reservoirdog51 said:


> I have a 30 gal that is cycling I have 6 fish in it now but I had about 18 all feeders and it is cloudy .If I let it go will it clear up on it's own?:rock:










it should 
how long has it been cycling


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

just about 4 day's


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

it will clear up.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Give it some time and it will clear up


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks for your help


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Will clear up, but if your impatient, you can use Bio-Spira for speedier process... regardless how long cycling has been.


----------

